# Walks should be...



## W.susie (Mar 5, 2013)

How long are your walks with your minipoos? I still haven't got mine, but was wondering how long most people take their dogs out for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I only have time in the morning for 30 minutes. Probably not enough but all I have time for.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My toys get around 2 - 3 hours off-leash walking a day. This is a deliberate increase from the 1.5 hours we were doing last year - they were both getting plump and bored!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie gets approximately 1-1.5 hrs walk a day (except when it rains). 30 min in the morning before I go to work. Then 45 min - 1 hrs at night before we go to bed. In the weekend, we walk three times a day.

I find walking make him hungrier.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

My mini has always been pretty active in the house and in the yard, so his walks are only about 1.25 miles. But he is getting lazy and a "little" heavier than I'd like...he never wants to amp up our younger dog, so he is pretty calm in the house now! ...so we will be increasing the walks, I think. 

He got much longer walks when he was younger...he used to pull me up and down hills all day without slowing down!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The Border Terrier I walk had reached that stage, Mikey'sMom - she would dawdle along behind, stopping a couple of hundred yards before the point we usually turned around, and generally only seeming to wake up if a rabbit came into view! Since my neighbour and I have both been making an effort to go a bit further, she is much more energetic - she keeps up with the others most of the time, runs and plays with them, and generally seems more enthusiastic about exercise. She is around 8 years old, so by no means an elderly dog, but definitely overweight.

I have to admit that I am probably proportionally plumper than any of them, though...!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lumi and I don't walk, we play fetch or "chase the cat toy" inside. Lumi's a Toy, though, so that is a bit easier for inside play than a Mini! She used to have a lot of energy as a pup, but at around a year and a half she became a day-long napper. : P We play something high energy for a few minutes every day and that's it for our exercise!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily gets a walk in the morning and after work - both about 30 minutes, unless it's too cold and then even Lily will turn around when she has finished her "business". On weekends we sometimes do 3 walks. She also gets several trips out to the backyard. Of course in warmer weather, we walk longer and we are out in the yard much longer playing ball, etc.


----------

